# Mitsy - Orange spots/skirting



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

JD - Here are a few pics of Mitsy. As you can see, her coloring is similar to your new buck's. In addition to the orange spots, she had a white racing stripe along her spine that just recently up and disappeared. Her skirting is primarily black with orange overlay and a little white frosting in the rear. That the spots are the same color as the skirting overlay, and because she's only 4 months old, I would think that the orange is coloring, not dead coat waiting to blow or the bleeding out of pigmentation due to a nutritional deficiency. What do you think? Other than the spots and skirting, her coat is a healthy jet black and very soft and shiny.

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm that is odd - but she just started to grow the skirt right? so she maybe showing signs of deficiency in this new hair growth that you cant see in the old growth.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> hmm that is odd - but she just started to grow the skirt right? so she maybe showing signs of deficiency in this new hair growth that you cant see in the old growth.


If that were the case, wouldn't the hair closest to her skin be orange instead of the entire strand?

She didn't have any orange on her when I got her at 7 weeks of age. The moonspots appeared a few weeks later, then came the white skunk stripe which has since disappeared. That stripe looked like stitching and it ran along her spine from right below the top moonspot down to the bottom two on her rump. The moonspots are the same color as the orange overlay on her skirting, which started growing out last month. The orange hairs on the skirting appear to be orange right down to the root. Likewise, the black hairs are black down to the root; ditto the white. The orange resembles an overlay because it's lighter so stands out from the darker hairs beneath and to either side of it. I'll attach a pic showing this, i.e. an up close view of the skirting on her rear end.

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

usually mine didnt get the skirt til winter time so its kind of interesting she grew it now.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> usually mine didnt get the skirt til winter time so its kind of interesting she grew it now.


Mitsy's half Mini Silky, a breed that has long coats year round. I don't think she will have a long coat, but her breeder said she might get skirting and she did. I have her twin and her long coat and skirting are coming in now, too, despite the time of year and increasingly warm weather. I would imagine the hair growth might slow down or cease come triple digit weather but then the Angoras keep growing theirs right on through the dog days of summer.

I'm thinking Mitsy's orange accents are just a third color. Perhaps she's a predominantly black tri-colored goatie??? Is there anyway to test for nutrient deficiencies that might affect hair color? I don't like the idea of giving high doses of any supplement that is not water soluable without knowing for sure there's a deficiency, because of the toxicity risk.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hmmm.... is the orange on her skirting in different sections? Maybe a couple more moonspots popped up on her rear. With her skirt growing so long... it might make it look blended? I wonder what she'd look like shaved? LOL ( NOT saying that you should shave her!!!!!!!!) Another thought is that she could just be getting bleached by the sun. I wouldn't think it would be a copper deficiency this young.... especially since they have access to minerals. She could also be a tri color..... her daddy is tri colored and her mom is predominantly black..... soooooo also a possibility. Whatever it is she looks pretty and very healthy!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, you have a moonspot there and the skirting looks normal for first time coat. Teeny had the same thing when she was younger in fact, hers was also really wirey. I came back solid. I think it has to do with the growth of the goat and the hair. The body etc has to take it from somewhere. But no she should be solid black this time next year from what I can see.

Nice little do. You should enter her in the next online show, or send her to my house will work fine too.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Mitsy looks and acts healthy to me, too. If nothing else, the orange accents makes a nice conversation piece. <lol> It'll be interesting to see how her coat turns out given the changes so far.

Deb Mc


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a Nigerian doe that has a skirt all year long. She has extra long back hair too. Its so cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> I have a Nigerian doe that has a skirt all year long. She has extra long back hair too. Its so cute!


Do you have a pic? I'd  to see.

Deb Mc


----------

